# Cold smoking temp help ?



## Spenc123420 (Dec 28, 2017)

Can anyone help me with cold smoking. What is the right temps to do this an humidity  temp thats good i read around 40f is good an anything hight from 40 an between 120f is the danger zone. Then i read that you want to cold smoke between 60 an 80f.  Can anyone help me with temps??  Right now i have venison bologna it  is hanging in smokehouse  i used #2 anthonys cure salt  with the other spices  in the meat an is 40f in the smokehouse with humidity around 75. Any help would be great thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 16, 2018)

Sorry, Spenc I just saw this thread. I'm not a cold smoking meat type, but if you haven't started yet I would suggest you put this in the sausage forum. You'll probably get a few responses. There are quite a few folks on this forum who - use venison for sausage, and some who have probably made bologna with it. They will be more then willing to help. Anyway at least I bumped your thread so someone may see it. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm not sure where you got your recipe at, but when I make bologna & use cure #1 & smoke it to an IT of 152.
It sounds like you have 2 different recipes going on at the same time, one a dry cure using cure#2 & one a regular cure using cure #1. Can you post your recipe & instructions?
Al


----------

